# ppe log book



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone have a PPE log book that they'd feel like sharing?

I have been wanting to make up my own, but haven't and I know I am running a risk if one of my guys get caught breaking a safety law. A friend of mine just got a fine because one of his employees wasn't strapped in on a walkable roof when repairing a chimney flashing. The employee had the harness on the truck and was instructed to use it (supposedly). 

I just want a log book to show that I provided PPE equipment, and that the employee acknowledges recieving it and being trained to use it. Rather than have a form for each piece, I think it makes sense to have form for each employee with the various items on the sheet. 

Anyone have a PPE log book that they'd feel like sharing?


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

There are OSHA consultants who do that kind of thing, if you don't mind shelling out for that. They can actually get you to full OSHA compliance status on all aspects of the job.

Would your friend have gotten out of the fine if he had been able to show that the employee knew the rules but made his own decision to ignore them?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I know there are consultants, but I don't want to shell out for them. Would my friend have gotten out of the fine? For sure, I don't know, but it wouldn't have hurt to show the employee was negligent not the employer. Perhaps they would have shown mercy. OSHA will ticket you for anything and everything but you can often get those fines reduced.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Every few months get calls from a company wanting to sell me these safety reports. They make it is sound like I have to have them. My thoughts are also with Thomas as they should be available for free.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine is almost done, Really only took me an hour to put together, I will post it once I am satisfied I haven't forgotten anything. Nothing major or complicated, just a means of remembering to CYA.


----------

